# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Michael Mcdonald V. Kimbo Slice

## Gorgoroth_

Who wins ?

----------


## yannick32

Kimbo needs a bit more exposition, we need to see him in UFC or Pride against a big guy, say Daddy Goodridge, Sapp, to see what he can do.

----------


## simm

Kimbo looked ok in the garden fight,cause the other guy was timid and gassed...If kimbo ever fought in ufc or any other big stage event,i think that he would get f***** up..He has no gas and hates being tied up in a clinch/the gannon fight...He'd be guillotined easily! I personally think that he has no future in these events! annon has tonnes more potential than kimbo!!! MY opinion..Don't roast me..lol

----------


## yannick32

I never really saw a big guy with tonnes of stamina, Mcdonalds isnt a big guy rather a k-1 fighter but then again Sapp did beat Hoost in 2000 k-1.

----------


## Gorgoroth_

On a serious note Sapp has really made leaps and bounds to increase his performance in the thing. I heard from Sherdoggers that he seriously put the beat down on some japanese guys in some k-1 fight over in japan.

----------


## simm

Yea. Sapp has gotten much better. He is even stated to have hit his japanese k-1 opponents with standing headkicks! If only he wasn't so scared of taking shots to the face!!!

----------


## yannick32

Sapp got serious after he got beat up real bad by Fujita at K-1 MMA Romanex in 2004.

I actually quit after this fight, Fujita ground and pounded him silly.

I did ear that Sapp has gotten much better, hey all the luck to him, he is big and impressive and has i can see will soon become a real force to reconne with.

----------


## BigRandy

mcdonald would win..hes a professional fighter bro

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

go kimbo

----------


## crag

I saw footage of some backyard brawl with the black guy with the beard if that who it is.

From a boxing point of view he throws punches like a guy who has had maybe a months boxing lessons. No hips or shoulders behind them.

Like wrestlers who are learning to box for MMA.

If striking is his main game he would be in trouble in the UFC I would think.

----------


## MMA

> I saw footage of some backyard brawl with the black guy with the beard if that who it is.
> 
> From a boxing point of view he throws punches like a guy who has had maybe a months boxing lessons. No hips or shoulders behind them.
> 
> Like wrestlers who are learning to box for MMA.
> 
> If striking is his main game he would be in trouble in the UFC I would think.


i boxed for years, and his boxing looked pretty sharp to me - a lot of straight punches, leading off with the jab cross. his slip and counter to "eyepop" are textbook (with beautiful torque from his hips). not seasoned pro slick, but many people couldn't do that with years of training - this shit is harder than it looks in a real fight. add to that athleticism, great power, rock solid chin, ferocious mental attitude, and the guy is no pushover.

in another fight, he loses a very close match against a very tough former Golden Gloves champion (Open Class).

he would however get badly spanked by macdonald - he needed special rules (no kicking, no groundfighting) just to be competitive with Gannon





> If striking is his main game he would be in trouble in the UFC I would think.


true, but thats a pretty high standard to hold a fighter too - if you can't win UFC, you must suck! i'm sure he could clean house over 99.999 of the people out there.

----------


## J.S.N.

> I saw footage of some backyard brawl with the black guy with the beard if that who it is.
> 
> From a boxing point of view he throws punches like a guy who has had maybe a months boxing lessons. No hips or shoulders behind them.
> 
> Like wrestlers who are learning to box for MMA.
> 
> If striking is his main game he would be in trouble in the UFC I would think.


even if his technique isn't flawless (i haven't seen that vid in a long time), kimbo turned that other guys eye into ground beef.

----------


## crag

MMA, I may have seen different footage then ,this one was in a yard with grass, and a couple dudes watching- or otherwise we have different ideas of boxing.

The guy I saw held his guard in chicken wings, neither hand forward, classic beginner style with gut all open to hell and chin not tucked in.

His punches looked like most tough guys who are strong enough to get away with never having to learn to throw them properly against the average guy.

If that was him, sorry that's just the way I see it.

No doubt he could even be as physcially tough as a top pro. In fact an interesting point is if he comes up against someone as tough as him, but also not trained in throwing punches properly, niether will be able to knock each other out.The fight usually ends with exhaustion.

As to UFC I responded to a post where someone mentioned it above. My only point was if striking is his only game, he would be better off going for state level boxing first to see how he does.

By the way, what is Golden Gloves where you are? Here in Australia Golden Gloves is an invitational -generally considered below state amatuer level championship.

----------


## J.S.N.

oh yeah btw mcdonald would put kimbo to sleep... fast.

----------


## ManOnSwole

Intrestingly enough, Kimbo's brother is apparently a pro-boxer.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Michael Mcdonald V. Kimbo Slice ?? 

this thread is ridiculous, your comparing a K-1 Grand-Prix Champion Kickboxer to some streetfighter out of prison? 

obviously Micheal would win - there is no doubt in my mind 

(and believe it or not, just because he was a former prisoner and has the mentality to hurt people amazingly does not make him tough  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## MMA

> MMA, I may have seen different footage then ,this one was in a yard with grass, and a couple dudes watching- or otherwise we have different ideas of boxing.
> 
> The guy I saw held his guard in chicken wings, neither hand forward, classic beginner style with gut all open to hell and chin not tucked in.
> 
> 
> His punches looked like most tough guys who are strong enough to get away with never having to learn to throw them properly against the average guy.
> 
> If that was him, sorry that's just the way I see it..


first - most "tough guys" don't throw jabs (or straight punches at all for that matter), so i have no idea where you're getting this analysis.

he was throwing 1-2s, straight down the pipe, and torquing his hips properly into the cross and left hook to generate (obvious) power. watch his beautiful slip and counter to "eyepop", and then tell me he doesn't torque his hips into his punches. 


there are MANY fighters who fight with an unusual stance, but are still very effective. are you going to say Roy Jones couldn't box because he holds his lead hand down? the proof is in the pudding.






> No doubt he could even be as physcially tough as a top pro. In fact an interesting point is if he comes up against someone as tough as him, but also not trained in throwing punches properly, niether will be able to knock each other out.The fight usually ends with exhaustion.
> 
> As to UFC I responded to a post where someone mentioned it above. My only point was if striking is his only game, he would be better off going for state level boxing first to see how he does.
> 
> By the way, what is Golden Gloves where you are? Here in Australia Golden Gloves is an invitational -generally considered below state amatuer level championship.


it's usually pretty much the same as a state title. in the northeast (where Gannon is from) the states are so small, they break the northeast into 4 equal groups, to create more competitive divisions. in addition to the Golden Gloves, Gannon also beat the NY Champion enroute to winning the Northeast Regional Title. and he still had a tough time taking out Slice.

----------


## juiced101

Fedor and Arlovski both would own Kimbo this is a bad question... Mcdonald 1st rd KO, can't put a street fighter in that kind of position against a top fighter

----------

